# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  VB: Calculator for the Game of Spider

## MartinLiss

*Title:* Spider Calculator

*Description:* An enhanced statistics display for the game of Spider

*Feature list:* Displays the same statistics that the Spider _Statistics_ menu item does, with the addition of a line that displays the number of wins you need to get to the next Win Rate. In addition the utility can be minimized and while minimized it displays that statistic in the Task Bar.

*Screen-shot:* 


*Author name:* MartinLiss

*Known Problems:* 
None

*Version 1.3*
Corrected bug which caused Overflow error when program left running for a long timeAdded ability to change Difficulty level

*Version 1.31*
Corrected (I think) the calculation of the current streak

*Version 1.41*
Really corrected the calculation of the current streakAdded more stats

----------


## MartinLiss

Updated to version 1.3

----------


## MartinLiss

Updated to version 1.31

----------

